# What's your main puzzle?



## TheMachanga (Oct 27, 2009)

Many people specialize in one puzzle. I personally like to keep my times proportionally, if I spend 1 hour on 3x3, ill spend 1 hour on 5x5 or megaminx. Some people don't. What's the one you practice most?


----------



## AREScuber (Oct 27, 2009)

i recently have been specializing in 3x3 4x4 and 3x3 bld and 3x3 multi-bld


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

Blindfold in general, but with more 4x4x4 BLD than the others


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 27, 2009)

3x3 Speed.


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 27, 2009)

oh and bld ftw


----------



## LNZ (Oct 27, 2009)

Favourite cube size is the 5x5, despite the time I take to solve one (PB 7:25, average 9:00). Next is the the 3x3, then the 4x4.

If I was ever to enter a competition (official or not), I'd only ever do 3x3 and 4x4. My average for the 5x5 is too close to the cutoff for comfort.


----------



## Forte (Oct 27, 2009)

Square won!


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

1x1 BLD!!!!


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 27, 2009)

2x2 is my main puzzle, I am just better at that puzzle and you can solve it so fast


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> 1x1 BLD!!!!



Which method do you tend to prefer, Pochmann or Orient First?

 ;-)

Chris


----------



## fundash (Oct 27, 2009)

simple good 3x3x3 FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## V-te (Oct 27, 2009)

My Unmodded 6x6! I am in love with it. Best time so far is 8 mins, so I still need to practice more.

6x6 main
3x3 most carried
5x5 when bored
square 1 when I need something new.


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 1x1 BLD!!!!
> ...



 neither, maid won mehself!!


----------



## Lofty (Oct 27, 2009)

OH.

After that I like 4x4. I can't wait to get my mini qj in the mail to start practicing Robert's method even more!


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 27, 2009)

4x4, then 3x3, then OH


----------



## spdqbr (Oct 27, 2009)

I _used_ to be good at megaminx, until some little dude from Springs bested me using nothing but a little hard work, practice, determination, and talent. 

It's still my favorite though, and hopefully I'll catch back up for next time.


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

Bean1820 said:


> My main puzzle is just the 3x3x3, simply because it's the only one I have. I think I'm goin' to ask for some bigger/smaller puzzles for Christmas.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 27, 2009)

Megaminx

I pratise 2 hours a day, but an´t get sub 1s


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 27, 2009)

i liek square one but its too addicting, i had to quit because i started to fail at everything else
now i do 5x5


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 27, 2009)

2X2!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 27, 2009)

3x3 speed for me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 27, 2009)

Siamese I guess.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

2x2 (average is like 4.xy after a warm-up average of 12 but sub-4 isn't uncommon)

I also really like OH. I average 32 but on good times I can get sub-30 avs.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 27, 2009)

Magic and 4x4, even though I don't practice magic.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 27, 2009)

360 I'd say. Maybe even 3x3x3 if I get better.


----------



## Hays (Oct 27, 2009)

My super amazing adjustable core pi modded 6x6.


----------



## empty (Oct 27, 2009)

3x3 speed  I started with it and I want to get really fast before I start learning another puzzle intensively.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 28, 2009)

4x4 sandwich >.<
my mefferts died, so I might be off cubing for sometime...

after 4x4 should be 5x5, followed by 2x2, then 3x3...I've been practicing more 3x3 lately but it's my worst event..


----------



## Rook (Oct 28, 2009)

3x3 speed solves. I'm quite unique :S

I've also recently been trying to learn 3x3 BLD (I really hope I learn how to soon >_<) and have been using my 2x2 to practice solving the corners.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 28, 2009)

3x3 OH


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 28, 2009)

Overall bigcubes in general, but lately ALOT of 3x3 and more 4x4 than usual.


----------



## Faz (Oct 28, 2009)

1. 3x3 
2. Erm, 4x4, 2x2, 6x6
3. Megaminx/5x5

I suck at everything else


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2009)

1. 3x3
2. 5x5 (Rubik's)
3. 2x2
4. 15 puzzle
5. Pyraminx

My best puzzle? Pyraminx. Even though I find Pyra very dull.


----------



## pappas (Oct 28, 2009)

I like 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5. Square 1's also fun.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I like 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5. Square 1's also fun.



I like square-1 and 4x4, neither of which I have. When I get them, I think they will turn into my favourite puzzles, apart from 3x3.


----------



## Weston (Oct 28, 2009)

My favorite things are OH, square-1, 2x2, and BLD, but I practice 3x3 the most because its the most competitive.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 28, 2009)

2x2 , 3x3 are my 2 mains.
but i love 7x7 
magic also i guess


----------



## curious (Oct 28, 2009)

I mainly speedsolve 3x3 and BLD solve (only edges)


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 28, 2009)

I mostly do 3x3 (speed)solves. I also like the bigger cubes, they are a lot of fun, but it simply takes too long to solve them during different activities.

I begin to fall in love with the 3x3x4, too!


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 28, 2009)

4x4x4 not to easy not to hard just fun to solve


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 28, 2009)

square-1! 

see official 29.41 avg vid:
here


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 28, 2009)

Square-1!

See unofficial 22.27 avg vid:
Here


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 28, 2009)

Sometimes 3x3 sometimes 4x4. I stink at 4x4, I would be good if I could have 2-pair with no stopping.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 28, 2009)

atm i'm practicing 2x2 like a maniac...got a 3.21 average of 5 yesterday...haha only ever had 1 sub 4 average other than that...but yea 2x2...3x3 would probably be next...then 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## sarank14 (Oct 28, 2009)

i practice 3x3 most


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 28, 2009)

2x2 I guess. I'm better at it than any other event, but I like it about the same as 3x3.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 28, 2009)

3x3 speed, 3x3oh, and 5x5, then sometimes 7x7


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2009)

3x3x3.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Oct 28, 2009)

Why isn't this a poll?
3x3x3, although I may switch to 2x2x2 blind and OH once I learn the algs.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate 2x2.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 31, 2009)

wow, nobody does big cubes?


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2009)

Probably square-1. I've spent too much time practising it...


----------

